# Korsika



## saiblingfreak 123 (20. Juli 2006)

Hi
Ich gehe im september für ne Woche nach Korsika(Frankreich)!
Ich war schon oft dort und weiß auch dass in den Badegumpen Forellen sind aber ich will es jetzt mal am Meer versuchen!
Möchte meine Fliegenrute,Spinnrute und vielleicht auch ne Grundrute mitnehmen. Kann mir jemand sagen was ich da für fische mit der spinnrute fangen kann und mit welchen Kunstködern. Werde nur vom Ufer aus angeln.
Danke im vorraus#6 
Michael


----------



## defender (2. August 2006)

*AW: Korsika*

Hallo,

war dieses Jahr auf Korsika und habe ein wenig an der Ostküste geangelt. Auf Spinner und Blinker habe ich keinen Biss gehabt...vielleicht lag das es dran, das ich mit meiner 2,10 Shimano-Rute nicht weit genug rauswerfen konnte!?

Wir haben es aber zusätzlich mit Grundmontage versucht und haben damit mehr Erfolg gehabt. Auf Muschelfleisch gabs immer kleine Barsche. Auf rote (!) eingelegt Garnelen hätte ich fast den Traumfisch schlechthin gefangen. 5 bis 7 X hat er sich in die Flucht geschlagen und 2-3 m vor dem Ufer hat mein Kescherhelfer schlecht reagiert und der Fisch war ab. Er hat sich aber vorher eindeutig zu erkennen gegebn....eine circa 70 cm lange Dorade. An den Folgetagen gab es leider keine weiteren Doradenbisse...:-( Ansonsten kann man in den Süsswasserzuflüssen teilweise Aale auf Wurm fangen und dort stösst man auch immer wieder auf Meeräschen. Letztere konnte ich leider nicht an den Haken bekommen. Die haben immer nur von der Wasseroberfläche genommen und leider den "angeblichen" Superköder Brot links liegen gelassen.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## defender (2. August 2006)

*AW: Korsika*

Ach ja, nimm immer ein Handtuch zum abhaken...an einem Tag hatten wir ein Petermännchen am Haken!!!


----------



## djoerni (2. August 2006)

*AW: Korsika*

wenn du nachts an felsigen küsten mit ganzen sardinen an nem langen stahlvorfach auf grund fischst, kannst du sehr gut conger fangen. zumindest haben wir etas südlich von l'ile rousse haben wir sehr gute erfolge gehabt. die fertigen vorfächer gibts in jedem angelgeschäft an der küste. einfache laufbleimontage reicht. beim biss sofort anschlagen und den conger vom grund weg kriegen. sonst setzen sie sich in den felsen fest. im hafen kannst du mit speziellen wobblern tintenfische fangen. 

gruß jörn


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Korsika*

Danke für eure tipps.
Wisst ihr auch ob man in de süßwasserflüssen eine genemigung braucht? Will es ja dort mal mit der fliege auf Forellen versuchen!
MFG
Michael


----------



## Dart (3. September 2006)

*AW: Korsika*



saiblingfreak 123 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr auch ob man in de süßwasserflüssen eine genemigung braucht?


 
Hier findest du Infos zu Lizensen
http://www.frankreich-sued.de/korsika/angeln.htm
und hier noch weitere Infos zum Fliegenfischen
http://www.bluedome.co.uk/corsica/index.html
http://www.pechemouchecorse.com/anglais.php 
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## thürmi (28. April 2008)

*AW: Korsika*

Warst du jetzt in korsika beim angeln. Kennst du dich über die Lizenzen aus. Was brauche ich und wo bekomme ich die. Danke


----------



## SimHeli3105 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Korsika*

Ich fahre demnächst auch für drei wochen nach Korsika und wollte fragen wo es diese Litzenzen zu kaufen gibt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Hush (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Korsika*



SimHeli3105 schrieb:


> Ich fahre demnächst auch für drei wochen nach Korsika und wollte fragen wo es diese Litzenzen zu kaufen gibt?|kopfkrat



dito; fahre auch für 3 wochen, ende juni gehts los, wann fährst du?

die lizenzen gibt es in den bürgermeisterämtern habe ich gehört, werde mich aber dort bei der örtlichen tauchschule erstmal erkundigen; die is um glück deutschsprachig


----------

